# canoe project



## artistwood (Apr 7, 2009)

this is a canoe designed by mac mc carthy of feather canoes. it was designed as a very basic boat so i did what i like best........upgraded it!  it is western red cedar with a fiberglass/epoxy coating, black cherry and brazalian cherry. everything in the boat is handmade and wood only. hinges, latches, the screw that holds down the seat.......everything is made of wood..it is still in process so you will see places sanded, in need of being sanded and maybe a pencil mark or two but soon everything will be coated with 10 coats of captains varnish. multiple caots allows for some major sanding. i will also hand cane the seat and seat back. the seat back is adjustable like a lounge chair. the seat and the thwart(piece behind the seat) are made from 64 layers of very thin black cherry. all the carvings are my design and carved by me. the boat is 12 feet long and 28 inches wide. it currently weighs about 30 pounds....

oh yea...there is also a matching hatch and compartment and carvings on the stern.

and yes, i know my shop is a disaster but it's my disaster and i know where things are.......

questions comments are welcomed. thanks for looking...bear


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 7, 2009)

That canoe is way too pretty to use.  Beautiful work!  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## LEAP (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW! That is one nice canoe! I could not stand to put it in the water!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 7, 2009)

Totally cool!


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 7, 2009)

When it's done, send it on down here to Florida. I'll be happy to do some serious testing for you. My take 5-10 years, but I want to be thorough. :wink:

Seriously, it's already incredible.  You'll have to update the pictures when it's finished.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful work!  I had a friend make a kayak some time back (over a 2 year time) and thought maybe someday I'd try it, but like many above, I would probably never want to put it in the water and just hang it up and look at it.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 7, 2009)

That is simply stunning.  Putting that in the water is going to be a day to remember.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 7, 2009)

thank you all for the very kind remarks. i do intend to launch it this summer, then i'll start on my northstar kayak with a dragon theme. last time i counted it will require around 1500 bloodwood scales to cover the deck, i can't wait to get started.  and for nancy who would risk life and limb to test this one, thanks for the sacrifice but my daughter already claimed the first launch.

scales........dragons.........pen turning.........i got to go............


----------



## CrazyBear (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend..You have Waaaaaayyyy Too much free time. That is simply stunning.

I dread to think what that would cost to build over here in the UK


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent work and I was so taken by the canoe, I didnt even see the mess in the shop, you shouldnt have said anthing. BTW, it looks no different than most of ours.


----------



## Mather323 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, waaayyy nicer than the one I made...good work..a delight to the eye..thanks for sharing with us


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning.  I never cease to be amazed by the breadth and quality of the work I see on this site.  It reminds me how creative and talented everyone is.  It is so nice that everyone shares their ideas and talent with all of us.
Thanks a lot


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 21, 2009)

You should be very proud of your efforts, very nice work.


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 22, 2009)

I have come back to look at this several times and want you to know that it appears to not only be unique and well made, but beautiful as well.  I have a couple of canoes and cringe when I hit anything.  I honestly don't think I would be able to put that one in the water.

Jerry


----------



## RichB (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I had the stamina and Patience to work on such a stunning project.  I congratulate you on that.  Thanks for sharing.  I live on a small lake and that would really look great out there.  Keep it up.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks much. we will hopefully launch in a few weeks. 8 more coats of varnish to go....whew!!!!  nice thing about varnish is it's easy to fix a scratch.  and yes, i will cringe when my youngest (22 yrs old) takes it out. it will be sold shortly after that to cover hospital and doctors bills. up side is that it's ok. i can start working on my new one!!!!!!


----------



## artistwood (Apr 22, 2009)

jerry, how about a few pics of yours. i like looking at wooden canoes......bear


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 23, 2009)

None of my canoes are wood.  Living in Ohio, where in most of the rivers you can't see your hand in 6 inches of water and rocks abound, it would be a nightmare.   There have been some times that I felt bad paddling my Royalex.

Jerry


----------



## Rauland04 (Apr 28, 2009)

Insanely beautiful boat.  I have been wanting to make one for a long long time.  But no way it would ever turn out that gorgeous.  WOW!


----------

